# My Christmas card to you!



## Gaer (Dec 7, 2021)

To all the wonderful souls on the Senior Forum, this is my Christmas card to you   Merry Christmas !
This is my painting of three Holy Angels.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 7, 2021)

Thank you @Gaer what a beautiful painting. Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## Jace (Dec 7, 2021)

Lovely and very thoughtful!  May you have a glorious Christmas!

(I saw your other painting.."Billowing"..you ARE S-O-O talented)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2021)

Merry Christmas Gaer, you're very talented.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 7, 2021)

Gaer said:


> To all the wonderful souls on the Senior Forum, this is my Christmas card to you   Merry Christmas !
> This is my painting of three Holy View attachment 197955Angels.


Wow! That's amazing! Thank you so much for this wonderful Christmas gift! You lifted my spirits! Hugs.


----------



## Devi (Dec 7, 2021)

Thank you, Gaer; most kind of you. Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 7, 2021)

Gaer said:


> To all the wonderful souls on the Senior Forum, this is my Christmas card to you   Merry Christmas !
> This is my painting of three Holy View attachment 197955Angels.


Artistic quality of a Rembrandt, superb.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 7, 2021)

Great card. Thank you and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jules (Dec 7, 2021)

Thank you for this special card, Gaer.  It’s absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 7, 2021)

It is soooo beautiful! What a beautiful heart you have too.


----------



## mrstime (Dec 7, 2021)

Your painting is beautiful! We received a hand painted Xmas card today and it was beautiful.............all I can say is I wish I was so talented as you and our friend!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 8, 2021)

You are all so sweet but this isn't about my painting. It's my way of wishing YOU a MERRY CHRISTMAS!
But, I thank you!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2021)

Thank you Gaer

Merry Christmas




​


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2021)

Merry Christmas to you too, Gaer!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2021)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 8, 2021)

Happy Solstice, the real reason for the season.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 8, 2021)

@Gaer, great sentiments and Happy Solstice to you and all...

Beautiful art and thanks for sharing...


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 15, 2021)

Merry Christmas Gaer!

I just looked again and noticed a yellow rose, is that right? I didn't see that the first time.  My Mom's favorite flower was the yellow rose  although when she was hospitalized she said she liked pink roses, too.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 15, 2021)

Just now saw your lovely gift to us Gaer.  Thanks and have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2021)

Thank you so much Gaer,  how lovely ..... and a very Merry Christmas back to you...


----------



## Gaer (Dec 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Thank you so much Gaer,  how lovely ..... and a very Merry Christmas back to you...


1920's!  Love art from that era!  Thanks holly!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2021)

Merry Christmas or Happy Christmas to you! @Gaer That's a beautiful picture you made! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Gaer (Dec 16, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Merry Christmas or Happy Christmas to you! @Gaer That's a beautiful picture you made! Thanks for sharing it.





PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 199253


Thanks ladies!  Thank you to all of you!


----------

